# Random threading pic



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

That's that PVC coated grc, yeah?

You said it's a real bitch to thread....


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you use the standard kerneled jaws in the 300 or the PVC coated jaws?
I see you have the conduit chucked with a rag.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Not one of my favorite jobs to perform. All things being equal I would rather be crawling thru an attic. Of course it would help to explain that about only one per cent of houses here have any insulation..........


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Of course it would help to explain that about only one per cent of houses here have any insulation..........


Braggart. 
:thumbup1:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Braggart.
> :thumbup1:


Could be, but in reality it is one of the reasons I target the market I do instead of coming on here to say how commercial work is the only way to fly. I do both, but I get way more worn out working commercial unless its while working as an employee on a new commercial building. I did a few brief stints like that over the course of the years. Way back. Clock in at 7 and out the door at 3:30. Cruise. The lure of Davis Bacon wages is a mermaid on the rocks of the bay of life......


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

It's a gift from god crawling through attics with no insulation.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> It's a gift from god crawling through attics with no insulation.


If you think thats awesome you should see all the hot chicks running around....... :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

tkb said:


> Do you use the standard kerneled jaws in the 300 or the PVC coated jaws?
> I see you have the conduit chucked with a rag.


 Kerneled? I had to think about that for a minute!

I'm pretty sure you meant knurled. But thats just me, I'm nuts.

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Kerneled? I had to think about that for a minute!
> 
> I'm pretty sure you meant knurled. But thats just me, I'm nuts.
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


 
:laughing::laughing: Thats what happens when you too fast with the spell check. :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> But thats just me, I'm nuts.
> 
> :laughing::laughing:



Wouldn't that be knuts? :jester:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Wouldn't that be knuts? :jester:


 That Too !!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd much rather be threading robroy than stainless


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

All things considered I'd rather be trolling for ahi.


----------

